# Hilfe bei Spiel



## Spieler (3. Jul 2014)

Ich will ein Wortkettenspielprogramm .
Die Regeln sind einfach Das nächste Wort muss mit dem Buchstaben des vorherigen Wortes anfangen dazu hat man 30 sek  Zeit antwortet man nicht innerhalb dieser Zeit oder benutzt ein Wort doppelt verliert man .
Hierbei sollen die Wörter durch einen Computergegner zufällig gewählt werden .
Da ich mich in Java nicht so gut auskenne brauche ich jemanden der mir ein Grundgerüst programmiert.
Diesen Grundgerüst sollte die oben gennanten Funktionen erfüllen .


Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Gucky (3. Jul 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du im ersten Satz das "programmieren" am Ende vergessen hast .

Da bist du im falschen Unterforum. Es wird sich niemand finden, der dir für lau ein solches Programm programmiert. Stell dein Anliegen in die Jobbörse und vielleicht wird sich jemand deines Problems annehmen. Oder du versuchst selber etwas zu schreiben und wir helfen dir.


----------



## Java20134 (3. Jul 2014)

Ueberlege dir doch mal was man so braucht. 

Timer
String Array
Zufallszahl
substring
JTextField

Der Tmer ist für die Sekunden zuständig, im String Array die Wörter die der Computer benutzt, Zufallszahll sucht sich dass erste Wort, 
Das JTextField ist für das folgende Wort. des Menschen, substriing sucht sich dabei denn gewünschten Buchstaben aus und du brauchhst length, das musste es sein. Das schafft man recht simple.


----------



## Spieler (3. Jul 2014)

Einen Timer und ein Textfield bekomm ich auch schon hin aber ich versteh nicht wie ich die wortdatenbank und die auswahl und die wortprüfung hinbekomm


----------



## Gucky (3. Jul 2014)

Einzelne Character werden mit 
	
	
	
	





```
.charAt(int)
```
 erfragt. Den ersten Buchstaben bekommst du mit 
	
	
	
	





```
.charAt(0)
```
 und den Letzten mit 
	
	
	
	





```
.charAt(str.length() - 1)
```
.

Für mehr Infos musst du genauer dein Problem beschreiben.


----------



## Phash (4. Jul 2014)

einfacher ist es die Methoden startsWith und endsWith auf einem String aufzurufen

String ergebnis = "abcde";

ergebnis.startsWith("j") -> liefert false 
erbgenis.endsWith("e") -> liefert true


----------



## Java20134 (4. Jul 2014)

Die Wortprüfung ist ja nun erläutert. Und wenn du deine Wortdatenbank erstellst du ein Array

```
String ergebnis [] = {""Bla", "Bla"};
```
Und den String suchst du wie folgt aus. Einerseits brauchst du die Zufallsvariable und das String Array.

```
String wort; 
wort = ergebnis[zufall];
```


----------

